# [Aporte] Adaptador USB DMX + Freestyler + PIC18Fxx50



## dinoelectro (Ago 7, 2013)

Companeros, he construido un adaptador USB-DMX que permite controlar luces de discoteca y demas dispositivos utilizando el software de uso libre freestyler.

El sistema anda perfecto, dejo toda la informacion necesaria para que puedan construirlo y/o mejorarlo.

PD: si disenan un software propio para el adaptador USB DMX por favor compartan con la comunidad. (estuve revisando que se puede controlar con la musica utilizando el reproductor Winamp, ahora mismo estoy trabajando en ello)

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2013)

Que bueno... y esta la trama de 512 canales completa?


----------



## dinoelectro (Ago 8, 2013)

hola capitamp.. este adaptador envia 256 canales (0-255) unicamente.


----------



## miqui123 (Ago 17, 2013)

Tendrias más informacion más que todo de la tarjeta receptora que manda la orden en este caso quiero controlar un motor de paso. Saludos


----------



## dinoelectro (Ago 17, 2013)

Para recibir la trama que envia el adaptador USB-DMX tendrías que construirte un receptor DMX, el mismo que a su vez controlara al motor..

buena informacion de como construir el receptor DMX esta en una de las revistas de UCONTROL.. son revistas gratuitas que te puedes descargar de http://www.electrosoft.com.ve/revistas/electronica/ucontrol

tambien el amigo nocturno nos explica como construirlo el foro de todopic

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=19672.0


----------



## miqui123 (Ago 18, 2013)

Gracias por tu apoyo. Saludos bueno a seguir aprendiendo


----------



## Limako (Sep 3, 2013)

Muchas Gracias Dino.
Lo he montado y va perfecto. Ahora me viene una duda. En Mac Os, se podria hacer funcionar en ese sistema operativo, o como funciona lo del driver (ando un poco perdido)


----------



## Niht (Sep 4, 2013)

Buenos días amigo, ¿esta interfaz DMX trabaja en Windows 7 de 64 bits? en las descargas hablas de que el hex es para el PIC18F4550 o PIC18F2550 pero mi pregunta es si hay que hacer alguna configuracion al quemar para el uso de alguno de los dos en especifico. y otra pregunta ¿tienes el codigo del pic?


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 4, 2013)

Limako dijo:


> Muchas Gracias Dino.
> Lo he montado y va perfecto. Ahora me viene una duda. En Mac Os, se podria hacer funcionar en ese sistema operativo, o como funciona lo del driver (ando un poco perdido)



.. en MAC habria que probar, no se en realidad este sistema funciona como si  fuese un puerto serial, el driver lo consegui en la pagina de microchip y funciona bien en windows. -habría que conseguir el driver para MAC, supongo-





Niht dijo:


> Buenos días amigo, ¿esta interfaz DMX trabaja en Windows 7 de 64 bits? en las descargas hablas de que el hex es para el PIC18F4550 o PIC18F2550 pero mi pregunta es si hay que hacer alguna configuracion al quemar para el uso de alguno de los dos en especifico. y otra pregunta ¿tienes el codigo del pic?



Así es trabaja en win7 de 64 bits lo he probado en mi computador que tiene estas características, puedes grabar en cualquiera de los dos microcontroladores, sin necesidad de configurar nada, ya que son perfectamente compatibles a excepción del numero de puertos.

Saludos!


----------



## Niht (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola a todos quiciera aportar este esquema de la proteccion con optoacopladores para La interfaz USB DMX.


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 10, 2013)

gracias por el aporte Night,... ya lo implementaste en tu circuito?


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 17, 2013)

hola amigo dinoelectro...bueno.como sabes soy nuevo en esto...y desde que entre al foro.....enfrento grandes desafios para mi ..y aqui empiezo con lo de la programacion.. aqui va mi consulta....yo e diseñado y costruido un efecto con laser....y tratando de realizar un controlador....me encuentro con que todos usan pic o atmega..... y ya que se usa este tipo de sistema en los controladores....encontre unos en internet.....que puedo adaptar a mi efecto....tambien me fabrique una maquina de humo.....y encontre controlador para ella.... (siempre hablando de protocolo DMX512...claro ) ....mi duda es...el adaptador para estos controladores es usb + Freestyler... igual al que propones.....y es este... ..y mi duda es si yo fabrico el controlador que tu propones ( me es mas facil conseguir el pic PIC18Fxx50 que  el ft232RL )  ¿¿¿¿ funcinara con este controlador para mi efecto ????  te aporto  tambien el proyecto completo mas los archivos para programar el atmega..seria muy buena tu opinion sobre su funcionamiento...pues se tendria con esto un conjunto completo de casi todas las opciones de contol en DMX512.. pues con una computadora portatil + usb + Freestyler + controladores ...se pueden manejar casi todos los equipos fabricados o adaptados por nosotros ..y no solamente luces...... sino que entran las demas maquinas DMX


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola loco, saludos, voy a tratar de responder a tus cuestiones:

1. EL PIC18F4550 es mas economico de el FT232RL
2. EL PIC18F4550 es muy común, lo consigues en cualquier tienda de electrónica 
3. EL ADAPTADOR USB DMX que propongo lo construí con 20 dolares americanos 
4. El analizador DMX que muestras en las imágenes, me parece un proyecto interesante desde el punto de vista didáctico, pero muy costoso 
5. Otra desventaja que veo es que no hay opción para conectar a la computadora y hacerlo funcionar con freestyller

6. Si no deseas construir el que te propongo hay otras alternativas, también buenas:


A)construye el adaptador basado en el conversor FTDI USB-RS232 mas informacion;
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfaz-usb-dmx-facil-barato-84505/

B) Comprate el adaptador OPENUSBDMX de ENTTEC (muy económico: 63USD)
http://www.enttec.com/?main_menu=Products&pn=70303​
espero haberte ayudado


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 17, 2013)

holaaaa amigo...dinoelectro...bueno..creo que es mi culpa...!!!! yo quiero construir tu proyecto.....y perdon si se entendio otro cosa...yo siento una gran admiracion por tu aptitud de compartir tu conosimiento....y el lado practico de tus montajes es imnegable......bien vamos al grano...y aqui mi consulta.....yo veo que casi todos los montajes de luces la parte de control (a nivel DIY ) hablamos... claro...¡¡¡¡ .....usan pic y eeprom..y pense que ya si va a contener un pic porque no puedo tambien agregar un control.....y si tienes razonel pic es mas barato y facil de conseguir que el atmega.... aca posteo otro circuito que aparentemente funciona con el freestyller.... estoy hablando del receptor se entiende...¿¿¿¿ no ???? su autor prometio enviarme el Firmware..  Ver el archivo adjunto 100110 sip.se que son caros.....estos montajes..pero lo veo mas logico y viable.... y tal vez no te diste cuenta pero ese modulo que postie  ..se conecta a la salida de tu modulo usb por cable DMX...e iria montado en el efecto o sea a modo de receptor .. . pero sigue siendo mas barato y logico ....que colocar un arduino en cada equipo de luces..y como comentaste al principio del post esta la posibilidad de manejar el programa por audio..y disculpa tantas preguntas...como sabras yo leo todo..y sigo este post con interes..yo quiero armar tu placa no otra...pues hay posibilidad de desarrollo..la otra alternativas que diste.... no lo tienen o yo no las entiendo y gracias por condestar y tu buena predispocicion para enseñar ....


----------



## Limako (Oct 17, 2013)

Buenas, Yo locodelafonia, no te entiendo nada jajaja... 
La interface USB de dino funciona perfecta, la montas y listo  a controlar dispositivos dmx512.

Ahora si lo que quieres es hacerte un receptor, yo lo he hecho hasta con un 12F. 

Pero creo que tu eres el que estas liado, por que primero hablas de un emisor luego de un receptor. luego dices que los montajes usan eeprom? bueno no se bien que es lo que quieres hacer.


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola Locodelafonola, el adaptador USB DMX, segun entiendo, tu deseas deseas agregar unos potenciometros, botones y un display para controlar sin necesidad del computador, eso es perfectamente posible, para ello habria que cambiar el codigo fuente en el PIC18Fxx50 

Respecto a la memoria EEPROM, es solo un detalle de menor importancia, sirve para que el sistema "recuerde" la utima configuracion en la que quedo el dispositivo antes de apagarse. 

tu propuesta es buena, aver si nos unimos y desarrollamos un proyecto mejor, saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 17, 2013)

hola amigaso dinoelectro.....que alegria que me dio al leer tu mensaje...ya veo que me entendiste...si dino lo que nesesites de mi parte lo tendras..... y comparto con el foro todo lo que se realize....si alguno no me entiende lo que digo..o propongo..pido mil perdones..ya lo dije estoy.... aprendiendo.... y amigaso...tu plaqueta + el Freestyler ...... tenemos un sistema de control completo.....y para el que no presto atencion a este aporte....es super valioso..tomando en cuenta el costo de las consolas comerciales.... y tal vez mi pregunta del principio no se entendio.... el protocolo DMX512...no es tan simple como se cree...y en esto dino va estar de acuerdo conmigo...pero tampoco es imposible de manejar..  y para que quede bien claro sobre mi consulta...... el programa controla..... pero si el receptor no maneja el protocolo correctamente el efecto no funciona y no es error del programa...sino una mala imterpretacin de receptor......de alli mi consulta de el principio..... y sino busquen en internet y se van a encontrar con dos o tres paginas que tratan el tema lo demas...mmmmmmm dudosa aplicacion....y los que trabajan con esto la mayoria jamas costruyo o diseño un efecto de luces....o maquinas de efecto.... un claro ejemplo....maquina de burbujas ... para que la maquina trabaje bien...primero tiene que prender el ventilador que las "hace volar" y luego tiene que empezar a salir las burbujas.....¡¡¡¡ tonto no !!!!! ...eso se puede lograr sin DMX... pero su contra es para el ensendido del efecto...tengo que tener un cable de control y una consola de conmutacion...o sea igual a mucho cable....y lio de conecciones....  lo que es correcto... es este sistema... el controlador de dino mas programa y los receptores....  eso es lo que se tendria que lograr.... dino te aporto un circuito con pic  que mas o menos seria la idea que captaste (genio grande el tuyo ) pero que al momento de realizarlo te encontras con que el codigo o programa para cargarlo te lo venden......que no seria problema para comprarlo.... para mandar dinero al exterior en mi pais es un engorro y me saldria mas caro que comprar un equipo completo..pero tampoco sirven los comerciales  y te subo los pdf del armado tambien..ejemplo de las funciones que tendria que tener..pero eso se vera despues  (hay tela para corte a montones ) y el frente del equipo  bueno  amigaso quedo  a su dispocicion para lo que nesesite.ypredispuesto para el armado delo que haga falta....juan


----------



## Limako (Oct 18, 2013)

Has vuelto a poner un receptor jajaja, dino te entendio, el que no le entendiste creo que fuiste tu, y si no el que no se entera de nada soy yo jajaja. 

Dino se referia a que su emisor de dmx pueda ser opcionalmente controlable sin el Freestyler, por medio de potenciometros o lo que sea necesario, osease una mesa dmx, y que a la vez sea controlable desde el pc, anulando la funcion de mesa.

Loco, yo te leo, pero por mas que lo intento, no te entiendo sorry 

Tu has subido el esquematico de un receptor... cada receptor lo puedes hacer dependiendo de tus necesidades, como te dije para controlar un RGB yo uso un PIC pequeño un 12F y el canal lo elijo con un dipswitch, pero tambien tengo otro que estoy haciendo con dos motores paso a paso y 4 salidas y dipswitch y uso un 16F. Los dos receptores son controlados por DMX y las funciones son las que yo he querido. 
Aora me voy a poner con un laser y una optica giratoria


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 18, 2013)

Limako dijo:


> Buenas, Yo locodelafonia, no te entiendo nada jajaja...
> La interface USB de dino funciona perfecta, la montas y listo  a controlar dispositivos dmx512.
> 
> Ahora si lo que quieres es hacerte un receptor, yo lo he hecho hasta con un 12F.
> ...



Hola limako, al parecer el circuito que propone locodelafonola es un emisor y receptor a la vez, sin embargo como ya explique arriba, es costoso construir y no se comunica con freestyller,.. ahora lo mejor seria mejorar el adaptador USB DMX que ya tenemos, a ver si te nos unes en el desarrollo.  

he notado que a veces al iniciar, freestyller no detecta al hardware, dejo el codigo fuente a ver si alguien me ayuda a corregir esa falla..

saludos!



gracias por el aporte loco de la fonola,.. apenas tenga tiempo lo reviso y te doy mi opinion


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 18, 2013)

hola chicos...bueno parece que siguen sin entenderme...y yo a ustedes.....todos los equipos que postie menos el primero funcinan con el freestyller y un controlador USB como el de dino.....y aclaro usan el mismo programa o sea todos esos receptores funcionan con el freestyller.. la diferencia esta el el adaptador usb.... pero si maneja el protocolo DMX 512 es lo mismo supongo....... y me e decidido a armar mi efecto con un atmega para manejar las combinaciones del efecto ....pero sin DMX ni receptor o gestor de memoria....va a ser audioritmico..... receptores comerciales no los puedo adaptar al funcinamiento de mi efecto.....su programacion es especifica y los determinado para un uso ... y los pic como asi tambien los atmega.... estan protegidos o bloqeados por anticopia o sea impocible de cambiar.. ejemplo matriz de led ..para motores no hay ninguno..y menos conbinados...avariguen veran que es cierto ( en argentina )......bueno quedo a su dispocision y mis equipos tambien.... para las pruebas que se les ocurran o necesiten...( el fabricarlos me costaron muchisimo menos que los comerciales... menos de la mitad y creo que tienen muy buena calidad..... comprar los comerciales no puedo son carisimos para mi .... dino tu placa con el programa funciona bastante bien... pero el programa en si tiene unas pequeñas fallas y no se debe a la parte electronica .....que realmente es una genialidad .....ahora planteate lo siguiente .....  si  tu diseño no puede manejar al menos diez equipos...en el peor de los casos cuatro comerciales o diy...  el problema esta en los equipos.... pero por lo que se.... el programa funciona con pequeños errores ..pero funciona.... tal vez tendrias que estudiar como trabajan con los efectos comerciales......un poco mas talvez .....alli este el secreto...   y gracias por la atencion que tuvieron  conmigo.....juan                                                             posdata para limako..... aca te dejo un regalito esto remplaza a los dipswitches ......eso si el codigo para programar me lo pasaron en txt... tambien te dejo el video de la prueba del laser cuando empeze..y que no esta asi hoy dia porque cambio.....pero el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo...


----------



## Limako (Oct 18, 2013)

JAjaja perdona por que me ria un poco, voy un poco borrachillo, pero... lo que se es que me pillas de mal humor y estaria enfadado jajaja.
A ver, si te digo que con un 12F controlo RGB y un dipswitch aparte de recibir los datos DMX.... lo que me acabas de pasar pues como que me sobra, a er donde lo conecto, y de todas formas no seria ningun descubrimiento jajaja, un 12F en este caso el 12F1840 tiene 8 pines 2 de alimentacion y los 6 restantes para las funciones que tiene.

Cuando programas un receptor lo puedes hacer como quieras respecto a lo que reciba de la trama de dmx, cuando reciba un valor que haga un efecto, con otro otro asi etc, pero las cosas que tu dices...
que no existen combinados?? nunca has visto una cabeza movil rgb? no se yo  creo que no te entendemos

Lo unico que entiendo es tu nick jajaja sobre todo por lo de loco. Perdona por si mi tono es un poco tosco, no quiero ofender, solo despertar esa chispa, que te puede hacer erlo desde mi punto de vista o algo asi


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 18, 2013)

tranqilo amigo que esta todo bien....no me ofendo..ni lo tomo a mal.....al menos tienes algo con que guiarte.. yo ni idea...solo lo que postie....todos los efectos comerciales tiene funcion maestro y esclavo.el primer robot sincroniza los demas o sea los que estan en esclavo....y lo hacen enviando datos de el primero a los demas.... pocicion sobre todo.... lo que te postie remplaza de un modo grafico las llavesitas dips. que la mayoria de las placas para dmx las tienen .pero tiene la ventaja de guardarte la funcion en memoria....y no soy un pibe tengo 52..y esto lo hago por que me gusta las luces y el sonido....no hay otra razon..jejejeje aca te muestro tres controladores comerciales dos de ellos se nota la funcion que digo.....   talvez si alguno me pudiera pasr un circuito que sepan que puede servir todo mejoraria ... juan


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 19, 2013)

Hola, Creo que Limako tiene razon, a veces confundes los terminos, o escribes algo enredado (no te ofendas, es una critica sana) los equipos DMX son EMISORES o son RECEPTORES, no tiene mucho sentido combinarlos.

Al parecer locodelafonola, tu estas interesado en hacer un receptor DMX  que guarde tus programas y configuraciones en memoria EEPROM.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 19, 2013)

hola amigo dino.... bueno aca lo dije desde el primer mensaje





locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo dinoelectro...bueno.como sabes soy nuevo en esto...y desde que entre al foro.....enfrento grandes desafios para mi ..y aqui empiezo con lo de la programacion.. aqui va mi consulta....yo e diseñado y costruido un efecto con laser....y tratando de realizar un controlador....me encuentro con que todos usan pic o atmega..... y ya que se usa este tipo de sistema en los controladores....encontre unos en internet.....que puedo adaptar a mi efecto....tambien me fabrique una maquina de humo.....y encontre controlador para ella.... (siempre hablando de protocolo DMX512...claro ) ....mi duda es...el adaptador para estos controladores es usb + Freestyler... igual al que propones.....y es este.....y mi duda es si yo fabrico el controlador que tu propones ( me es mas facil conseguir el pic PIC18Fxx50 que  el ft232RL )  ¿¿¿¿ funcinara con este controlador para mi efecto ????


 desde el pricipio veran que dije y que queria ..bueno tu usb + el programa ..con eso ya tendria la consola virtual.... pero mis equipos no tienen receptor DMX .....y yo quiero construir justamente eso que dices.... hace poco entro un amigo al foro de hong cong... pero hace como un mes que no se conecta ....... el fabrica para sus equipos esto... prometio pasarme sus diseños.... pero ah desaparecido...gracias dinoelectro y Limako ...y no me molestan las criticas.y tampoco las tomo a mal.... porque para un perito mercantil como yo..que nunca pudo estudiar..(aprendi solo )....eh llegado lejos (creo )......y sigo caminado todavia (aprendiendo mas )...disculpen gente.... si no se entendio de entrada lo que pregunte....juan


----------



## Limako (Oct 20, 2013)

pues la cosa entonces una vez tengas hecha la interfaz de dino.... yo te puedo decir como hacer un receptor, eso si, me tienes que decir un poco las funciones que le buscas a ese receptor, osease que es lo que quieres controlar, y si aparte de control DMX quieres que tenga algun tipo de modo automatico, o con entrada de audio para audioritmico o lo que sea que quieras hacer  ahi determinamos el microcontrolador que necesitas(yo uso Microchip) y nada, yo te puedo aportar el codigo, o aportarte un codigo ejemplo para que tu modifiques a tu gusto... pero me fio mas de la primera jajaja, un saludo


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 20, 2013)

Es admirable como has avanzado en conocimientos locodelafonola, sabes mucho mas que muchos ingenieros que conozco

El controlador virtual ya esta echo, ahora falta construir los receptores.. a ver si Limako nos va orientando un poco con ese tema.. saludos!


----------



## Limako (Oct 20, 2013)

bueno aki va mi aporte  un receptor DMX de 3 canales seleccionables con dipswitch, como todo se puede mejorar, sobre todo = poner el pwm en el timer en vez de en el main pero bueno funciona bastante bien


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 20, 2013)

bueno gracias imfinitas a los dos....dinoelectro y Limako ...ya estoy trabajando desde que lei sus mensajes....estoy diseñando  copiando la placa del pic clone 2 y (no tengo programador para pic ) y como voy a "romper unos cuantos"..jajaja...me va ser util para aprender..tambien estoy diseñando la placa de dino...  y vere mañana el "suplicio de los componentes"..porque donde vivo no se consigue nada ....asi lo que no hay lo pido a buenos aires (capital argentina ).. gracias amigo Limako.... acabo de ver tu aporte ..!!!!!!!! buenisimo.... genial eso va dando idea ¡¡¡¡¡ gracias...muchisimas gracias por ayudarme....PD :dino considerar que mi conocimiento es igual al de un ingeniero ..lo considero demaciado exesivo...pero los que los torna loables y sabios es trasmimitir lo que aprendieron.....pues si dejan de lado el egoismo de cree que su conosimiento adquirido es para ellos solos ....no sirve....pues se lo llevan ala tunba con ellos....y nadie se va a enterar lo que aprendieron.... yo lo que aprendo lo trasmito dela manera que puedo o me dejan...gracias de nuevo...juan


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 30, 2013)

hola gente..bueno me quedan dos mensajes juntos (no puedo editar)...aca subo imagen de la placa que estoy haciendo... (faltan detalles) pero me interesa que vean el circuito..a dino sobre todo..en el esquema no esta el regulador..... y en la foto de la placa tampoco vi la resitencia que va en los terminales del CI pata 15 y 16 .....pegelen una mirada .pues me guie por las fotos y el esquema cuando la termine la subo en pdf para la plancha..asi queda en el foro ..y si alguien mas quiere armarla.....


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 30, 2013)

que tal loco, la resistencia entre las patas 15 y 16 no es importante, yo no la puse y funciona bien. el regulador 7805 tampoco es necesario (pero si deseas puedes ponerlo) ya que la alimentacion se recibe desde el puerto USB y da 5V exactos

eche una ojeada y no encuentro ningun error en la placa. 

saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 30, 2013)

hola dino gracias...era importante para mi tu visto bueno de la placa..... la realize guiandome por las fotos y por el esquema.......la pregunta es que la ficha USB hembra... es la comun.y no la que colocaste en tu circuito......por esa rzon pence lo del regulador..pero bueno...la termino como esta y la aporto al post..asi ya no hay escusa para no armar el circuito...gracias dino por la ayuda EDITO MENSAJE PARA NO CREAR NUEVO ..bueno ya termine... asi que subo.los pdf..y asi queda mas o menos... prolija la placa..la escala es 1:1 para imprecion en formato de hoja A4....   me ubiera gustado agregarle la parte que propuso Niht pero al bajar la imagen y ampliarla (es demaciado chica ) se vuelve borrosa y no se entiende nada del esquema...que es una separacion galvanica...estoy construyendo la placa..y un receptor....que va ser aplicado en la maquina de humo... que construi aqui en el foro..su control es simple....veremos que sale y posteo los resultados..despues viene el laser que gracias a Limako tengo algo de idea de como controlarlo...tambien estoy por armar unos bañadore led que si se puede me gustaria manejarlos con el programa.... juan


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 1, 2013)

Hola Juan, excelente trabajo.

Pregunta:  Que software utilizaste para disenar la placa?


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 1, 2013)

hola dino..... el programa es el Sprint-Layout50...es el que aprendi a usar estando en el foro...¿¿¿¿ te gusto tu firma ???? esta hecha como componente... tu avatar tiene 2mm x 2mm....si queres te paso el archivo ... o si nesesitas adaptar otro componente me avisas y genero un nuevo pdf....con los cambios...no hay problemas


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 1, 2013)

jaja!!... excelente juan eres muy amable.. mi foto cuando era joven!! 
si me gustaria tener el archivo, yo utilizo PROTEUS... Pero, voy a tratar de conseguir el SprintLayout, saludos!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 1, 2013)

dino...... consegui el programa ..que no hace falta que dibujes en el...se puede agregar la firma en la imagen del otro programa ..yo te digo despues como... proteus es mejor..pero es para los que saben mucho ....yo recien empiezo....y lo de poner tu firma es un poco en reconocimiento a los que aportan y enseñan...como en tu caso   .....aca te dejo el archivo de tu firma


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 2, 2013)

Una vez mas mil gracias loquillo... en el futuro, mis proximos diseños traeran la firma 

Proteus es el mejor software para diseño y simulacion de circuitos, altamente recomendado, no tengas miedo de utilizarlo, yo aprendi solo, jugando y explorando las opciones que trae.. asi de simple. saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 28, 2013)

hola a ...todos..... bueno dino paso a mostrarte el armado de mi interfaz....   para costruirla tuve varios inconvenientes ..primero la placa virgen que conseguia en mi pueblo es de 10 x 10..... no conseguia mas grande tuve que rediseñar la placa...porque el diseño original es 13.5 cmts.... asi que retire los pines al lado del pulsador..y ademas la fichas  canon/XRL hembra.... que consegui no son para placa.... son para chasis pero cableadas...... y lo segundo es que no consegui el MAX485..y en su lugar lo reemplaze por el SN75176BP que es equivalente pata a pata.....pero creo que no sea un problema ..bueno  lo que me sucedio..... es que lo instale......pero no me funciona..... y lo que me llama la atencion es que no me detecta la interface.... o sea cuando conecto la USB en la maquina.... no hace nada.... por lo tanto no puedo instalar los driver...estoy pensando que puede ser la programacion del pic..porque es mis primeros pasos en programacion.....o puede ser otra cosa ?????


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 29, 2013)

No creo que sea la programacion del PIC, el programa funciona perfecto sin necesidad de hacer ninguna modificacion, tampoco creo que vayas a tener problemas con el reemplazo SN75176

revisa talves te equivocaste en las patillas del conector USB, o talvez este una suelda fria o pista rota
recuerda tambien que la placa debe quedar muy limipa y libre de grasa. 

recuerda que cuando conectas el cable al computador el LED se debe encender... saludos!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 29, 2013)

hola dino......gracias por condestar...bueno la parte electronica la revise 200 veces...y repase las soldaduras..dentro de un rato voy a comprar otro pic..y voy a programar de nuevo....yo me inclino por esa parte...porque estoy aprendiendo jejejejejeje..... o sea que lo alla hecho mal yo....sip el led se enciende y llega alimentacion al pic..lo que se ve opaca en la foto de la placa........ es el fux casero que le coloque pero la placa esta impecable no tiene pistas cortada ni nada de eso......  yo la vercion que uso es la ultima y es con W7 32b..pero no creo que sea eso..de todos modos era para sacarme la duda si me habia quedado algo sin contemplar.. despues te voy a plantear una idea que se me ocurrio..para esta interfaz a ver si se puede hacer..... pero te quiero mostrar algo que lo tengo en otro aparato ......tengo que desarmar..jejejejejejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2013)

revisa el reloj del pic,si esta bien configurado,revisa el reset del pic también ,
no se cual es el pic que usaste,pero si se puede borrarlo y volver a grabarlo .
el watch dog timer ,esa casilla si esta tildada me a dado algunos problemas


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 30, 2013)

yo utilizo PICKIT3 para grabar. NO cambio nada en la configuracion ya que todo esta configurado desde codigo... vuelve a grabar el PIC sino responde, entonces comprate otro. 

Estare pendiente, del proyecto que tienes mente, saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 30, 2013)

gracias dino...sip sospecho del grabado del pic.....por error mio... pero yo no use ese grabador sino uno que me paso rey julien...y como me marco en el mensaje anterior.....hay cosas que no me fije en el momento de grabarlo.... y ya vamos a ir viendo eso del proyecto pero nesesito que esta parte me funcione asi puedo probar......gracias dino por tu ayuda e interes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2013)

la mayoria de las veces es como dice dinoelectro, cuando abrís el .hex ya se carga solo las configuraciones,
aun asi hay que mirar ,por las dudas


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

hola gente bueno..ya logre  solicionar el tema del pic...y yo tenia razon lo grabe mal...y ahora tengo otro problema que no se solucionar..o al menos notengo idea de como..la interfaz hce lo que dices dino...al enchufarla la detecta y pide los driver y hago el proceso de instalacion pero me aparece estoVer el archivo adjunto 102608  e probado de intalar y desintalar los drivrer y nada tambien probe borrar los archivos de el drivre del sistema ..nada la verdad que estoy desorientado..uso W7 32b Ver el archivo adjunto 102669


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 12, 2013)

hola loco de la fonola, ya estas cerca de conseguirlo ve al "Administrados de Dispositivos" y  observa si aparece en la lista el adaptador "USBTODMX" luego en "propiedades" y elijes "Instalar Controlador para este dispositivo" e indicas la carpeta donde se encuentra el DRIVER


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 12, 2013)

hola migo dino..bueno gracias de nuevo por responder...y las capturas anteriores son justamente cuando hago lo que dices.... y la verdad que no me doy idea de que puede ser...y la falla que tenia antes era porque grababa mal el pic...y aparte el programador... fabrique uno nuevo ...el jdm.....asi si salio bien..es que son mis primeros pic..pero bueno..amigo ¿¿¿¿ no sera la vercion del programa ???? es la ultima... la..3. 5.5 ahora tambien pence que me aparece como  com1 y ltp... no me aparece como tal ..... te muestro  y en propiedades del  tal vez sea el driver no es el correcto para mi maquina..pero lo busque en internet y no lo encuentro..me manda a la pagina de ennntec..pero no me dice que modelo es


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 13, 2013)

Ve a la pestaña "DETALLES" y asegurate que el NUmero de Producto y el numero de fabricante sea este

VID_0461&PID_0033

si no es ese dime cual es para darte creando el driver.. saludos!


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 13, 2013)

hola dino y gracias por responder..bueno me fige en lo que dices y realize una captura de pantalla..  bueno en realidad es la misma..con la difereccia de la que esta resaltada mas arriba... ahora una pregunta que la vengo pensado..... si te fijas mas arriba en la imagen que puse donde sale el controlador.....que esta marcado con la flecha roja y un circulo ...ariba de el ...aparaece el winpic800......que utiliza el puerto con1 tambien.... pero mi maquina tiene ese puerto solo... un DB9.....y te lo pregunto por que razono que la interfaz convierte usb a con1 o no es asi......¿¿¿¿ no sera que hay conflicto de driver... y ese sea el problema ????.....yo uso una sola usb de las 4 que tiene... no se es una idea talvez este equivocado...y de nuevo gracias dino......por la paciencia ..
edito mensaje para evitar uno nuevo   bueno me fui ala casa de un amigo...con la interfaz..y y la memoria con los archivos del driver dentro....coloque la interfaz...y aparecio el cartel de dispostivo descomocido.... le di instalar el driver desde la me moria ......yyyyyy bbbbbuuuuaaaaallllllaaa... lo instalo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡....lastima que no pude hacer unas capturas no tenia ningun programa para hacerlas...y lo raro de todo es que como era obio..el no tenia instalado el programa.... pero aparece bien claro usbdmxcom19 en la lista de los port lpt...bueno era lo que yo sospechaba.....ahora.... ¿¿¿¿¿ como arreglo el problema de los driver en esta maquina..alguna idea ????


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 15, 2013)

no tengo idea que pueda estar ocurriendo. en mi computador tengo trabajando varios puertos COM, pero no crean ningún conflicto con el driver, tal vez si des-instalas/reinstalas los drivers de todos los puertos COM se solucione el problema

Saludos juan, no te desanimes que esto sale por que sale!


----------



## morta (Dic 16, 2013)

juan no te preocupes por los com, podes tener un solo puerto fisico pero despues tenes varios virtuales, cuando vas a la pantalla de cargar drivers
Ver el archivo adjunto 102705

dale clic en utilizar disco, despues te vas manualmente a donde esta el driver del dispositivo lo seleccionas te va a salir un cartel que dice que bill gates no se hace responsable por instalar un driver no firmado por microsoft, no le das bola lo instalas igual y listo.
que sistema operativo tenia la pc donde lo probaste y anduvo?


----------



## martinmuszio (Dic 26, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos, dino te consulto, sueles utilizar la interfaz con muchos canales? te hago la pregunto debido a que yo tengo una basada en el codigo de manolo de todopic (un astro) y resulta que si programo la interfaz con mas de 16 canales, el tiempo de respuesta se vuelve intolerable. me explico un poco mejor:
si programo enviando la trama de mas 16 canales, se vuelve muy lenta la interfaz y termina siendo un fiasco, se sobreentiende que con un simple 2550, resulta muy complicado crear el vector de 512 bytes, para enviar la trama todo el tiempo, por eso supongo que tu firmware soporta 256, me parece logico, el tema es si lo pudiste probar enviando secuencias (chasers) a un buen ritmo.

mi interfaz la probe con 4 cabezas PLS 250 (muy pareciadas a las archiconocidas NEO 250) son de 12 canales c/u y la verdad es que los resultados son cuanto menos malos.

en un momento pense que la falencia podría estar en la arquitectura de datos que emplea dmx4all pero en teoria: a una tasa de 34800 baudios y cada dato completo "pesa" 8 bytes, tendríamos 4800 canales por segundo, mas que sobrado...
asi que a dia de hoy nose realmente donde esta el cuello de botella...


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 28, 2013)

hola martin, he trabajado con 62 canales.. y no tengo queja alguna. 

No envio la trama completa, simplemente porque no lo considero necesario, jamas he llegado ha necesitar de 512 canales y quiero liberar al microcontrolador de hacer tarea inutil... pero me consta que la velocidad y la capacidad de memoria del PIC18F2550 basta y sobra para enviar la trama completa.    

Fijate en el codigo que publique anteriormente en este hilo (es distinto al de manolo) y notaras que es muy simple modificarlo hasta 512 canales, si ese es tu deseo. 

saludos!


----------



## LuigiDJ (Ene 14, 2014)

Gracias, excelente aporte, ya lo realice y me funciona perfecto con una cabeza movil marca sunlight (spb301) de led de 15 watts.
Como el Freestyler no tenia esta luz dentro de sus librerias, tuve que crearla siguiendo las instrucciones de este manual que les anexo. Tambien tiene como hacer varias cositas con el software, me parece que le podemos sacar provecho.
Saludos

Luigi


----------



## djwash (Ene 15, 2014)

Limako dijo:


> bueno aki va mi aporte  un receptor DMX de 3 canales seleccionables con dipswitch, como todo se puede mejorar, sobre todo = poner el pwm en el timer en vez de en el main pero bueno funciona bastante bien



Hola, me gustaria saber si con este circuito se puede controlar como dices los colores por PWM, es decir mezclar colores por DMX y tambien que funcione solo sin conectarlo a ningun controlador. Gracias!


----------



## locodelafonola (May 22, 2014)

hola .....  mi querido amigo....... ¡¡¡¡ dinoelectro ¡¡¡¡ bueno aca  te muestro lo que he hecho hasta ahora .... me ha frenado la falta de componetes .. bloquie unos cuantos atmegas ..y hasta que pude comprar otros me quede parado .... 



 .......  tengo varias consultas que hacerte  ... y en cuanto a la consolita ....bueno mi libreria base tiene RDM .... o sea que es un protocolo ..... (casi todos los efectos comerciales lo tienen hoy dia ) ... por aca podes leer al respecto ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDM_(lighting) ...... o por aca tenes una pagina de desarrolladores ..... http://translate.google.com/transla...u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDM_(lighting)  .......  te cuento que me costo hacerlo andar con la consola .... pero pude (use otro disco duro .... no puedo arreglar el conflicto de los drivers) ..y te aclaro no con la ultima vercion o sea la  3.5 ...... sino con la vercion 2.9j ...... y el problema es que no lee el RDM ...... ni aplicando el pach o fixture .....  la duda o la cuestion es .......  por que no ......... o en su caso cual seria la razon ....... si esa funcion se puede habilitar o reprogramar de alguna manera ...y me refiero al pin 18 del 18f2550 que es RX y que no esta conectado y que deberia ir al pin 3 del max 485 ...    desconozco el programa  y las funciones de tu libreria .. ... tal vez no sea compatible ...o no se pueda agregar esta funcion interna por mas que conectemos el pin ......pero estaria bueno que las tuviera ...... tambien tengo una sugerencia ..de implementacon ..... se podria agregar un par de modulos RF433mhz ........ y hacerla inalambrica ...... no si se pueda ..... el resceptor seria al lado de las luces y podria llevar un splitter dmx ..... yo tengo los modulos y los ht12 y demas cosas ....... si te parece vos dirijis y yo construyo ....... tengo todo para armar ....... los modulos los uso en la maquina de humo ..........  bueno espero tu respuesta ........ y muchas gracias amigo ....... como ves tu montaje me da grandes satifacciones ........ y es un gustazo poder mostrar que funciona .......... un abrazo ....... juan


----------



## dinoelectro (May 23, 2014)

Hola Juan, respondiendo a tu pregunta:

El pin RX no se utiliza para nada por eso esta des-habilitado y desconectado del P18F2550 ya que este Adptador USB-DMX es un transmisor, no es un receptor.

Agradezco mucho la información que me das acerca de las librerías RDM, quizá en el futuro pueda incluir estas mejoras en el PIC.

felicidades por tu  luces servo se ven grandiosas,..  y la música excelente... 



Respecto a los modulos RF... estaba pensando que seria mejor si lo hacemos mejor con bluetooth y lo hacemos compatible con telefonos celulares... Gracias loco un abrazo fuerte!!


----------



## locodelafonola (May 23, 2014)

hola dino ...  !!!!!! que bueno que les guste mi musica de DJ jubilado ¡¡¡¡¡¡ a todos les gusto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ...... o sea lo que muestro no importa .......... jajajajajajajajajajajajaa ......  bueno te cuento que la fabricante de la enttec tiene una con RDM por aca http://www.enttec.com/?main_menu=Products&pn=70530  que funciona con el freestyler ( alli hay una de codigo abierto) que no es la  DMX4ALL ....... y sip .... me funciono cuando le saque el RDM al flash ... si te fijas mas arriba ..... hay un esquema  de una usb dmx que no tiene micro ......  tiene el FT232 ...... bueno esas si sirve para RDM ...... tengo todos los componentes .......  vere si la armo y pruebo con el freestyler a ver si funciona ....... estaria bueno que te fijaras si se puede implementar..porque en equipos  nuevos con lampara los manda a apagar....y las maquina de humo...te hablo de equipos comerciales .... ya probe y en su manual dice que tiene integrado RDM ....por si alguno tiene problemas se fije en eso....si se puede bien .... sino me gustaria que le pudieramos agregar el  inalambrico .. pero con codificacion asi no hay interferencia (ht12) ........ de eso ya te dije tengo todo...pero no se como implementarlo ...bueno aqui estoy .para lo que necesites ....juan


----------



## davidmodini (Oct 17, 2014)

Hola locodelafonola. Estoy fascinado con tu usb dmx con el pic18f2550.
Si no se te es molestia,  ¿me podrías enviar el hex del pic, proyecto de proteus, placa o lo que fuese para poder probar de hacer una, si no te molesta?
Gracias y espero tu respuesta. Modini David de Santa Fe Argentina.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 17, 2014)

hoa amigo ...davidmodini... a ver.....  yo lo que hice solamente fue la placa ...nada mas .... la informacion y la programacion de esta USB-DMX ..es del compañero y amigo dinoelectro .....  y se encuentra en el primer post de este hilo ...( leeelo completo desde el principio)....  yo particulamente te la recomiendo ... funciona perfecto hasta la probe con equipos comerciales .... expto con los que trabajan con RDM ... pero son los muy nuevos y del tipo robotico ( ojo !!! no todos en algunos funciona)  ... el agradecimiento es para mi amigo dinoelectro ... no para mi ... y yo no simulo nada .... yo pruebo en placa .... y reniego con el montaje real ... jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## nachin27 (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola colegas del foro. Soy nuevo en este tema de los pics. Arme el adaptador pero cuando lo conecto no me lo reconoce. Me aparece codigo 43. No me reconoce el dispositivo usb. Ya no se que mas hacerle. Compre un pic nuevo y me lo grabo un amigo, pero sigue igual. A alguien le paso algo igual?

 Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 22, 2014)

hola amigo​


nachin27 dijo:


> Hola colegas del foro. Soy nuevo en este tema de los pics. Arme el adaptador pero cuando lo conecto no me lo reconoce. Me aparece codigo 43. No me reconoce el dispositivo usb. Ya no se que mas hacerle. Compre un pic nuevo y me lo grabo un amigo, pero sigue igual. A alguien le paso algo igual?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.


a mi me paso lo mismo pero el problema era conflicto de driver en W7 32b (todavia sige igual) la solucion fue usar otro disco duro​la verdad que el error ese .,no lo recuerdo., pone una captura de pantalla​ tambien .,que mostraras que armaste ., para fijarnos de algun otro problema​


----------



## nachin27 (Dic 22, 2014)

Hola colega gracias por la ayuda. Voy a pobrar instalando xp en otro disco a ver que pasa. O tengo que instalar otro sistema operativo?. Despues comento como me fue.

Desde ya Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 22, 2014)

hola nachin27 





nachin27 dijo:


> Hola colega gracias por la ayuda. Voy a pobrar instalando xp en otro disco a ver que pasa. O tengo que instalar otro sistema operativo?. Despues comento como me fue.
> 
> Desde ya Muchas gracias. Saludos.


 bueno vamos por partes., una cosa es lo que me paso con el driver., pero salio funcionando en W7.,​ pero tambien tube problemas en la grabacion del pic.,(por ser inexperto)​ ahora como dice el amigaso dinoelectro ., si esta todo bien tiene que arrancar a la primera como ya lo viste en el video funciona ala perfeccion​ tal vez sea un problema en la placa., pero por lo general si el pic esta bien programado., te tiene que detectar el dispositivo  eso lo tiene que hacer si o si., por mas que no te cargue los driver  bueno cual quier cosa avisa​


----------



## dragon33 (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola, perdonar si digo una burrería, ¿este emisor DMX podría controlar un panel como el del video?.


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola Dragon33 el video no especifica si soporta recepción de datos DMX. sin embargo, por lo que veo el sistema controla a cada LED RGB de manera individual, lo cual me hace pensar que no podría controlarse con este transmisor DMX.

52x37=1937 LEDs RGB son demasiados para controlarse individualmente con un transmisor DMX. saludos!


----------



## dragon33 (Ene 8, 2015)

dinoelectro dijo:


> Hola Dragon33 el video no especifica si soporta recepción de datos DMX. sin embargo, por lo que veo el sistema controla a cada LED RGB de manera individual, lo cual me hace pensar que no podría controlarse con este transmisor DMX.
> 
> 52x37=1937 LEDs RGB son demasiados para controlarse individualmente con un transmisor DMX. saludos!





Gracias por tu respuesta, ese panel está controlado por este controlador compatible DMX 512 http://es.aliexpress.com/item/-/1955251482.html?recommendVersion=, su señal va a unos leds RGB que llevan incorporada la circuitería para decodificar el protocolo DMX.

Creo que ese panel lleva un protocolo serie I2C, porque usa estos leds:


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 9, 2015)

hola​


dragon33 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, ese panel está controlado por este controlador compatible DMX 512 http://es.aliexpress.com/item/-/1955251482.html?recommendVersion=, su señal va a unos leds RGB que llevan incorporada la circuitería para decodificar el protocolo DMX.
> 
> Creo que ese panel lleva un protocolo serie I2C, porque usa estos leds:


fijate que el modelo que dice que es compatible., con DMX es el modelo T-1000dmx., 
el que pusite en el link es el modelo T-1000S., que no es compatible con DMX​ al parecer hacen un a descripcion general de todos los modelos​ pero hay un recuadro., donde especifica la funcion de acuerdo al sofware que posee cada uno​ no son todos iguales​


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 9, 2015)

Bueno en caso de ser el controlador compatible con DMX, habría también que fijarse cuanto canales ocupa.. si ocupa menos de 255, canales pues ya vas si funciona con este controlador..

Saludos locodelafonola!! segui adelante con tus inventos! y comparte amigo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 9, 2015)

hola 





dinoelectro dijo:


> Bueno en caso de ser el controlador compatible con DMX, habría también que fijarse cuanto canales ocupa.. si ocupa menos de 255, canales pues ya vas si funciona con este controlador..
> 
> Saludos locodelafonola!! segui adelante con tus inventos! y comparte amigo


sip tenes razon dino ., ese detalle se me escapo para comentarlo .,el hecho ., que maneje 256 canales nada mas.,​ pero por otro lado lei que su comando es solo cambio de imagenes grabadas ., en la memoria .,​ y no los caneles led en si., tendria que tener mas informacion sobre el manejo.,​ eeeepppsss sip dino ., en cualquier momento tengo novedades., y sabes que las comparto​ un abrazo amigaso querido​


----------



## dragon33 (Ene 9, 2015)

No estaría mal desarrollar una matriz gráfica capaz de mostrar imágenes con esta interfaz. En la red hay proyectos de PIC para matrices monocolor con efectos limitados y pasamensajes, alguna matriz gráfica con leds rgb he visto pero desarrollada en Arduino, lo que no he encontrado son proyectos con PIC para matrices RGB capaces de mostrar imágenes reales.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 9, 2015)

dragon33 dijo:


> No estaría mal desarrollar una matriz gráfica capaz de mostrar imágenes con esta interfaz. En la red hay proyectos de PIC para matrices monocolor con efectos limitados y pasamensajes, alguna matriz gráfica con leds rgb he visto pero desarrollada en Arduino, lo que no he encontrado son proyectos con PIC para matrices RGB capaces de mostrar imágenes reales.


 a ver si las hay y estan recontra publicadas​ ahora la desventaja del pic es su poca velocidad frente al avr.,​ el arduino es avr., pero es una tonteria armar con arduino., se hace directamente con avr​ esto es manejado con freestyler y una aplicacion que trae., que se llama matrix son muchisimos paneles​ tambien proyecta imagenes​


----------



## dragon33 (Ene 11, 2015)

Aquí hay un proyecto de controladora DMX para panel de leds, y como dice locodelafonola, el cerebro es un ATMEGA: http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/light/matrix.htm#Full


----------



## nachin27 (Ene 24, 2015)

Hola colegas compre un pic nuevo y me lo grabo un amigo con el pickit 2 que lo usa siempre y nunca ha tenido problemas, cambie el disco rigido y probe con xp y seven. El resultado fue el mismo no me lo reconoce. Dice DEVICE UNKNOWN.

 Ya no se q mas hacerle. Gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 24, 2015)

hola nachin27 





nachin27 dijo:


> Hola colegas compre un pic nuevo y me lo grabo un amigo con el pickit 2 que lo usa siempre y nunca ha tenido problemas, cambie el disco rigido y probe con xp y seven. El resultado fue el mismo no me lo reconoce. Dice DEVICE UNKNOWN.
> 
> Ya no se q mas hacerle. Gracias.


 
 bueno vemos a dondetenes el error., ¿¿¿¿¿ cargaste el driver de dino ????​ si no entendes como fijeta unos mensajes mas atras alli me explicaron como​ tambien revisa el impreso aver si te equivocaste en algo o hay algo mal soldado​


----------



## Foox (May 1, 2015)

Excelente dino!! Un millon de gracias! 
Tengo una consulta: el led rojo que esta en tu plaqueta, indica alimentación? o lectura? 
por que no está en el circuito que esta dentro el PDF.

Muchas gracias !

Edit: Perdon, ya encontré la respuesta en la pagina!!
Existe alguna manera de colocar un led para mostrar la transmision de datos?


----------



## Foox (May 14, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, Acá les dejo una imagen de la interfaz terminada! Cuando lo probe en la protoboard no me presento problemas, pero ahora me sale este problema, a alguien le paso lo mismo? 
Muchas gracias !


----------



## locodelafonola (May 14, 2015)

hola 





Foox dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, Acá les dejo una imagen de la interfaz terminada! Cuando lo probe en la protoboard no me presento problemas, pero ahora me sale este problema, a alguien le paso lo mismo?
> Muchas gracias !


 muchos datos de la falla no especificas .,​ interpreto que el puerto no esta habilitado .,.  ¿¿¿ cargaste el driver de dino ????​


----------



## Foox (May 14, 2015)

Sii! grabé el .hex en el 18F lo puse en la protoboard y me funcionó! la pc me lo detectaba. Hice la plaqueta, soldé todo y cuando intente probarlo de nuevo,  me apareció ese error.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 14, 2015)

Foox dijo:


> Sii! grabé el .hex en el 18F lo puse en la protoboard y me funcionó! la pc me lo detectaba. Hice la plaqueta, soldé todo y cuando intente probarlo de nuevo,  me apareció ese error.


 pareceria que el puerto 5 no estuviera habilitado u ocupado con otra cosa​ ¿¿¿¿¿ configuraste el programa para que trabaje con ese puerto y la interfaz ?????​


----------



## Foox (May 14, 2015)

Ahí probe en el puerto 6, el anterior puerto eran los usb frontales y el 6 es uno trasero. ocurré lo mismo! y en el Freestyler me tira ese error


----------



## locodelafonola (May 14, 2015)

Foox dijo:


> Ahí probe en el puerto 6, el anterior puerto eran los usb frontales y el 6 es uno trasero. ocurré lo mismo! y en el Freestyler me tira ese error


 bueno alli te marca otra cosa​ fijate en la imagen que yo subí ., no hay universos definidos (universo 1 y universo 2 ) ., desintala esa vercion ., e intala vercion 2,9j (con el usb conectado ., asi como lo tenes)​


----------



## Foox (May 14, 2015)

Creo que el problema nace ya desde windows que no me reconoce muy bien la interfaz ! :'(


----------



## locodelafonola (May 14, 2015)

Foox dijo:


> Creo que el problema nace ya desde Windows que no me reconoce muy bien la interfaz ! :'(


 bueno a mi me paso que si lo instalaba pero me largaba error​ como  lo mostré acá​_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/867206/ _no pude resolverlo ., instale el programa en otro disco duro desde cero ., y allí si anduvo aunque tenes que tener en cuenta ., que dice que el driver no tiene firma digital .,  pero tenes que instalarlo igual​


----------



## Foox (May 18, 2015)

Gracias loco por la ayuda! Probé con una notebook con windows XP y me funciona correctamente! asi que el problema es la compatibilidad con windows 7 64bits.. =( tendra solucion ?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 18, 2015)

hola 





Foox dijo:


> Gracias loco por la ayuda! Probé con una notebook con windows XP y me funciona correctamente! asi que el problema es la compatibilidad con windows 7 64bits.. =( tendra solucion ?


lo que me parece a mi .,  es que no lo carga al driver ., por la configuración de seguridad de Windows​ no creo que tenga que ver si es para 32b o 64 b​ yo creo que viene por ese lado el asunto​


----------



## Foox (May 20, 2015)

Ahi lo probe con una notebook con windows XP y dos par led rgb chinos. Cuando le mando la señal tiene un delay de respuesta que hace notar que le llega primero a uno, y despues al otro par. Aparte de esto, solo manda la señal durante 2 segundos aproximadamente y corta ahi. Que puede llegar a estar pasando?

Mil disculpas por todos estas consultas =(


----------



## locodelafonola (May 20, 2015)

hola 





Foox dijo:


> Ahi lo probe con una notebook con windows XP y dos par led rgb chinos. Cuando le mando la señal tiene un delay de respuesta que hace notar que le llega primero a uno, y despues al otro par. Aparte de esto, solo manda la señal durante 2 segundos aproximadamente y corta ahi. Que puede llegar a estar pasando?
> 
> Mil disculpas por todos estas consultas =(


 Por empezar ., no tenes que pedir disculpas​ Es una forma de colaborar con dino y todos los que arman esto., lo bueno seria que hicieras un video ., señalando los problemas​ También que aportaras detalles de la configuración del freestyler​


----------



## Foox (May 20, 2015)

Te agradezco mucho locodelafonola por la ayuda!!
La verdad es que recien recien arranco con esto, no configuré nada, 
estos fueron mis pasos:
1- vi un tutorial de como usar el FIXTURE CREATOR. añadi mis pars RGB que son chinitos
2- Abri el Freestyler
3- Configuré la interface setup para el DMX4ALL
4- Agregue estos dos par que me compré

y empecé a jugar, pero se veia muy notoria la señal que mandaba venia con mucho delay.

aparte de esto cuando elegia un color fuera de lo primario, se encendian todos los led y hacia como una especie de enfoque, regulando los 0 ~ 255 de cada color, para llegar al color seleccionado y a los 3 segundos se me apagaba, y ese color no lo podia volver a usar, por mas que le haga click los par seguian apagados, pero si elegia otro color distinto al ya usado encendia (Con esa especie de enfoque obvio) 


Probé el DMX400 pero tambien, me hacia cualquier cosa!

Me guié por el tutorial de LaFiestaTuto


----------



## locodelafonola (May 21, 2015)

Hola 





Foox dijo:


> Te agradezco mucho locodelafonola por la ayuda!!
> La verdad es que recien recien arranco con esto, no configuré nada,
> estos fueron mis pasos:
> 1- vi un tutorial de como usar el FIXTURE CREATOR. añadi mis pars RGB que son chinitos
> ...


 Bueno vamos por partes ., "dijo jack el destripador"​ Por empezar aca tenes el manual de freestyler en castellano​_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/876414/ _En otra parte ., tendrías que subir capturas de tu pantalla ., para descubrir donde puede empezar el problema​ Yo por el momento no tengo ningún "tacho" comercial ., como para  probar​ En esta parte te sugiero que comiences con un solo "tacho"., tengo la leve sospecha que tenes mal asignados los canales​ Calculo que tenes el manual de fabrica .,  los "tachos".,  donde tiene asignadas las funciones por canal​ Tambien como configuarar la direccion de inicio ( DMX ADRESS)​ Por ahora te recomiendo que lo manejes en forma manual ., y te olvides delas funciones automáticas ., hasta que encontremos el problema​ Seria bueno también que subas ., unas capturas de tu fixture creator., para poder descubrir yo ., algun error allí​


----------



## electrochispa (Sep 10, 2015)

Hola, a todos los foreros.
Me di a la tarea de armarme este adaptador de USB DMX, lo tengo en un protoboard, no tuve líos para instalar los drivers y tengo una pc con Windows 7 de 64 bits.

Estoy haciendo ensayos con el programa freestyler y unos focos de led.
El problema es que, cuando creo escenas de desvanecimientos o fades, éstos se ven entrecortados como parpadeantes.
Es como si el adaptador se demorara en mandar los datos DMX, porque también le doy otra función, por ejemplo, un strober, y se demora unos instantes en aceptar la orden.

Quiero saber si es que éste adaptador trabaja así, o yo tengo algo mal.
Voy a tratar de poner un vídeo con lo que les digo, así me van a entender mejor.


----------



## Niht (Sep 16, 2015)

Buenos días, electrochispa. Yo también noté la situación a la que te refieres con esta interfaz.
La respuesta que me dio el amigo locodelafonola, fue la siguiente y te la hago saber.



> Bueno, el problema de la velocidad se debe más a un problema de la computadora, no tanto de la interfaz.
> Así que, por ese lado no hay mucha solución, mas que una buena computadora. (PC de escritorio)
> Las portátiles, todas con problemas.



Espero te aclare.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jul 22, 2016)

Hola, que tal? les hago una consulta.. Tengo una interface usb-dmx comprada por mercadolibre hace ya algun tiempo y tiene el problema que es muy sensible a variaciones de la tensión de 220, a las cosas que conecte cerca de donde esta la pc, la unica solución es que la pc este desenchufada para que funcione bien, igualmente asi cada unos minutos produce un pequeño destello en las luces. Hay algun filtro o algo que le pueda agregar al circuito o algo que pueda revisar? Aclaro.. no tengo esquema electrico ni nada ya que es un producto comprado. Saludos


----------



## Niht (Jul 22, 2016)

Que tal amigo, por ahora lo que podrías es enviarnos unas fotos que detallen las placas de la interfaz que tienes, así veríamos como esta armada y ver que posible solución sale.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 22, 2016)

hola





yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? les hago una consulta.. Tengo una interface usb-dmx comprada por mercadolibre hace ya algun tiempo y tiene el problema que es muy sensible a variaciones de la tensión de 220, a las cosas que conecte cerca de donde esta la pc, la unica solución es que la pc este desenchufada para que funcione bien, igualmente asi cada unos minutos produce un pequeño destello en las luces. Hay algun filtro o algo que le pueda agregar al circuito o algo que pueda revisar? Aclaro.. no tengo esquema electrico ni nada ya que es un producto comprado. Saludos


 bueno lo mas logico  ., y muy acertado es lo que te dice el amigo niht​ porque la falla ., es muy pero muy extraña ., no tendria que hacer nada de eso​ pero hay que ver como esta armada


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 19, 2018)

Hola loco de la fonola como te va? espero que muy bien,  bueno te cuento que he reconstruido el adaptador usb a dmx y ahora lo comparto,

he incluido algunas mejoras:

el adaptador esta mucho mas estable
ya no tenemos que liarnos con los drivers como ocurría con el PIC, ahora lo construí con un arduino uno;
una mejora tambien significativa es que he dispuesto un LCD2x16 para mostrar el canal y su correspondiente valor,
En seguida te pongo el código:


```
int Channel=0;
byte Level=0;
boolean stringComplete = false;
byte charCount=0;
#include <DmxSimple.h>
#include <LiquidCrystal.h>
//lcd pins        RS E  D4 D5 D6 D7
LiquidCrystal lcd(8, 9, 4, 5, 6, 7);
void setup() {
DmxSimple.usePin(2);
DmxSimple.maxChannel(511);
// initialize serial:
Serial.begin(38400);
lcd.begin(16, 2);
// Print a message to the LCD.
lcd.setCursor(0,0);
lcd.print("DMX4ALL, dino");
lcd.setCursor(0,1);
}

void loop() {
DmxSimple.write(Channel, Level);
delay(10);
}

void serialEvent() {
while (Serial.available()) {
// get the new byte:
// char inChar = (char)Serial.read();
// add it to the inputString:
Serial.write('G');
Channel=Serial.parseInt()+1;
Level=Serial.parseInt();
lcd.clear();
lcd.setCursor(0,1);
lcd.print(Channel);
lcd.print(" - ");
lcd.print(Level);
lcd.setCursor(0,0);
lcd.print("DMX4ALL, dino");
}
}
```

el circuito es el siguiente, puedes armarlo con un LCD de 2x16 lineas o colocar directamente  el LCD KEYPAD SHIELD sobre el ARDUINO

tambien hice un video "horrible!!!" pero explica mejor de lo que trata el trabajo, espero que sea de tu agrado, saludos cordiales amigo!


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 20, 2018)

Hola amigo como estas, una alegría enorme leerte de nuevo.



dinoelectro dijo:


> Hola loco de la Fonola como te va? espero que muy bien,  bueno te cuento que he reconstruido el adaptador usb a dmx y ahora lo comparto,
> 
> he incluido algunas mejoras:
> 
> ...



Ok esto esta interesante, y me gusta.

Ahora, podríamos hacer algo mas, con eso.                                                                                                                         Lo que me llama la atención es que usas un pin común para alimentar  al 76175 y no la salida TX de la USART de Arduino.
Arduino no tengo, porque uso los Atmegas directamente.                                                                                         

Tengo una placa diseñada para el ATMEGA328P.



Claro que si te fijas el detalle, no tiene el chip de interface USB que trae el Arduino, también esta el detalle que de acuerdo a que chip use (atmega16 o CH310 u otro), si el driver lo acepta el FREESTYLER.
No todos lo Arduinos UNO son iguales, algunos clones traen chip USB desconocido.
Bueno fijate que te parece y si ves algo armamos y publicamos, vos sabes que soy materia dispuesta.

Un abrazo amigo.


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 20, 2018)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atencion es que usas un pin comun para alimentar  al 76175.                                                             Y no la salida TX


Asi es amigo gracias una libreria existente para arduino DmxSimple.h puedes enviar la trama DMX por un pin diferente; lo hice asi porque el pin tx esta reservado para la comunicacion con el pc.

Respecto al driver es el ch340 que utilizan la mayoria de clones arduino.

Estoy pensando utilizar del LCD KEYPAD SHIELD para controlar a los receptores directamente desde los botones ademas de freestyler. En cuanto lo haga te comento

Saludos !!!


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 20, 2018)

Hola amigo, he conseguido dar funcionalidad a los botones del LCD SHIELD, con ellos se podrá aumentar tanto el canal (channel) como el valor (level) de la trama DMX; a continuación adjunto el código:


```
int Channel=1;
byte Level=0;
boolean stringComplete = false;
byte charCount=0;
#include <DmxSimple.h>
#include <LiquidCrystal.h>
// select the pins used on the LCD panel
LiquidCrystal lcd(8, 9, 4, 5, 6, 7);
// define some values used by the panel and buttons
int lcd_key     = 0;
int adc_key_in  = 0;
#define btnRIGHT  0
#define btnUP     1
#define btnDOWN   2
#define btnLEFT   3
#define btnSELECT 4
#define btnNONE   5
// read the buttons
int read_LCD_buttons()
{
adc_key_in = analogRead(0);      // read the value from the sensor
// my buttons when read are centered at these valies: 0, 144, 329, 504, 741
// we add approx 50 to those values and check to see if we are close
if (adc_key_in > 1000) return btnNONE; // We make this the 1st option for speed reasons since it will be the most likely result
// For V1.1 us this threshold
/*
if (adc_key_in < 50)   return btnRIGHT;
if (adc_key_in < 250)  return btnUP;
if (adc_key_in < 450)  return btnDOWN;
if (adc_key_in < 650)  return btnLEFT;
if (adc_key_in < 850)  return btnSELECT;
*/
// For V1.0 comment the other threshold and use the one below:
if (adc_key_in < 50)   return btnRIGHT;
if (adc_key_in < 195)  return btnUP;
if (adc_key_in < 380)  return btnDOWN;
if (adc_key_in < 555)  return btnLEFT;
if (adc_key_in < 790)  return btnSELECT;  
return btnNONE;  // when all others fail, return this...
}

void setup()
{
DmxSimple.usePin(2);
DmxSimple.maxChannel(511);
// initialize serial:
Serial.begin(38400);
lcd.begin(16, 2);
// Print a message to the LCD.
disp();
}

void loop()
{
DmxSimple.write(Channel, Level);
lcd_key = read_LCD_buttons();  // read the buttons
switch (lcd_key)               // depending on which button was pushed, we perform an action
{
   case btnRIGHT:
     {
     Channel++;
     if (Channel>512)Channel=1;
     Level=0;
     disp();
     delay(300);
     break;
     }
   case btnLEFT:
     {
     Channel--;
     if (Channel<1)Channel=512;
     Level=0;
     disp();
     delay(300);
     break;
     }
   case btnUP:
     {
     Level++;
     disp();
     delay(25);
     break;
     }
   case btnDOWN:
     {
     Level--;
     disp();
     delay(25);
     break;
     }
   case btnSELECT:
     {
     //lcd.print("Clear");
     break;
     }
     case btnNONE:
     {
     //lcd.print("NONE  ");
     break;
     }
}
}
void serialEvent() {
while (Serial.available()) {
// get the new byte:
// char inChar = (char)Serial.read();
// add it to the inputString:
Serial.write('G');
Channel=Serial.parseInt()+1;
Level=Serial.parseInt();
disp();
}
}

void disp(){
      lcd.clear();
      lcd.setCursor(0,1);
      lcd.print(Channel);
      lcd.print(" - ");
      lcd.print(Level);
      lcd.setCursor(0,0);
      lcd.print("DMX4ALL V2, dino");
  }
```

Así que por ahora esta funcionando tanto con el computador como con los botones; siguiente reto será construir una caja para el circuito.


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 24, 2018)

En los programas anteriores tanto para pic18f4550 como para ARDUINO no están implementados todos los comandos del protocolo DMX4all, por esta razon muchas de las funciones de freestyler no estan trabajando . De echo solo esta implementado el comando *check Connection (C?*) y el comando *Set DMX Value (CaaaLbbb)* a los dos se debe responder siempre con la letra* "G"*; en las imágenes están todos los comandos soportados por DMX4ALL para que lo implementen en su código y quede totalmente funcional.
Saludos

Tal vez no sea una novedad para muchos de ustedes pero hoy he descubierto esta forma muy económica, fácil y rápida de tener nuestro propio adaptador usb-dmx; consiste en conseguir un adaptador USB-485 y descargar el driver en Virtual COM Port Drivers realizar las conexiones apropiadas y listo, tenemos nuestro ADAPTADOR USB-DMX muy económico y funcionando
Software Compatible:
Freestyler
QLC+
DMXControl
Martin M-Series Software + (Fixture Library)
espero les sea de utilidad 

Aqui el video de la interface utilizando QLC+.




Saludos


----------

